# FSB : DRAM Verhältnis richtig einstellen



## BlackBaer (20. Mai 2009)

*FSB : DRAM Verhältnis richtig einstellen*

Moin @ all,

ich habe heute schon diversen Foren durchsucht doch keine wirklich zufriedenstellende Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Gleich vorneweg: Ich möchte meinen Rechner NICHT übertakten, sondern nur die optimalste Einstellung innerhalb der normalen Werte erhalten.

Mein Sys:

Intel Q9550 (default: FSB 333 x Teiler 8,5 = 2830 Mhz)
Asus P5Q - Pro
4x2 GB DDR2 800 OCZ Platinum 5-4-4-15
Asus 9800 GTX+ (512 MB)
Ordentlicher Lüfter + ordentliches Netzteil 550 W

Meine Frage:
Zur Zeit habe ich ein FSB : DRAM Verhältnis von 5:6, da mein FSB standardmäßig 333 Mhz und mein DRAM mit 400 Mhz taktet.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollten diese beiden am besten synchron (1:1) laufen.

Da wären jetzt die Möglichkeiten:

a) So lassen wie es ist = asynchron FSB : DRAM
b) Den Speicher mit 667 Mhz laufen lassen und den Rest default (s.o.) Erg = (Verh von 1:1)
c) Den FSB auf 400 Mhz hochdrehen, Speicher auf 400 Mhz lassen und dafür den Multi auf 7 senken. Dann komme ich auch auf 2800 Mhz bei der CPU aber der FSB ist mit 20% übertaktet (Ist das schlimm?)
d) Den FSB auf 375 einstellen, den Multi auf 7,5. Dann läuft der Speicher auch auf 375 Mhz, ist also nicht übertaktet. (Gesundes Mittelmaß von Beidem)

Ich habe bereits alles o.g. Einstellungen durchgetestet. Sie laufen alle. Und bei allen komme ich bei 3DMark06 auf ca 13700 Marks. (Abweichung von jeweils 100-200 Pkt) Die Frage ist nur welche Vor- und Nachteile haben die einzelnen Varianten und welche ist die Beste?

Wer hat Erfahrung oder kann mir bitte einen Hinweis geben. Vielen Dank an Euch.


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: FSB : DRAM Verhältnis richtig einstellen*

Hi, angesichts der Uhrzeit gibt es leider keine sehr ausführliche Antwort; aber du kannst bei Bedarf ja nachfragen. 

Zu den Möglichkeiten:

a) (A)synchron oder nicht ist kein Problem, das Core-2-Systeme betrifft und war zuletzt beim Athlon XP aktuell. Wenn es nicht gerade um Benchmarks und Übertakten zum Selbstzweck geht, besteht kein Handlungsbedarf
b) Eindeutig langsamer, außer du verschärfst die Timings deutlich
c) Die tendenziell schnellste Lösung, solange der CPU-Takt gleich ausfällt (also ggf. 404 MHz x 8 und/oder mit niedrigerem Strap (nicht "Auto") noch etwas beschleunigen 
d) Entweder a) oder c); das bedeutet nur den Aufwand von c) mit praktisch der gleichen leistung wie bei a)

Speicher/FSB/Straps testet man nicht mit dem 3D Mark, sondern (wenn es ein 3D-Test sein soll) mit Aquamark 3 oder idealerweise mit Super Pi 32M, Everest (bei der Trial: Memory Read + Latency) und mit Einschränkungen Pifast (aufgrund der Streuung mehrfach laufen lassen).


----------



## BlackBaer (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: FSB : DRAM Verhältnis richtig einstellen*

Klasse, danke für die Antwort.

Ich wusste doch, dass auf Euch zu JEDER Zeit Verlass ist.


----------

